

Database indexing – whose role is it anyway? - pai1009
http://www.vertabelo.com/blog/technical-articles/database-indexing-whose-role-is-it-anyway

======
pcl
_Creating indexes at the stage of creating a DB structure makes no sense. Not
because it 's a premature optimization, but because indexes make the queries
execute faster. When a software architect creates a schema he doesn't know
what the queries will look like._

In my opinion, a critical part of creating a schema is designing it to work
well with the expected access patterns. If a software architect is just
dictating a rough schema without thinking about the queries that will be
issued and the expected nature of the data in the database, the architecture
simply isn't complete. I'm all for iterative design and whatnot, but that
means that the architect needs to stick around and help out throughout the
system's lifecycle.

Sounds like the original author is working with some pretty checked-out
architects.

